# Theraphy or nah..?



## DatShyGuy (Aug 9, 2015)

So I recently came out to my parents about my SA. They immidiatly took it as a big deal, which it also is. They insisted I went to the doctor and saw a therapist. I went to the doctor who also recommened theraphy. 

I've never seen theraphy as something that would work, as most of them don't really know what its like to have SA, and I just didn't think it would be something that would work in my situation. I would much rather work with it myself, or talk to someone know has SA or something similiar themself. 

But my parents keep insisting I should do it, as they think there may be some "hidden" reason for my SA, or that theraphy could help with how to work with my SA and what I should do in social situations where I don't feel comfortable. 

So I've been thinking. Do you guys have any experience with theraphy and SA? Does it help? or why should/shouldn't you do it?


----------



## DatShyGuy (Aug 9, 2015)

bump


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would see a therapist. Its much harder dealing with it alone. They might not be much help but you have to at least give it a try, especially if you can afford it. If I wasn't seeing a therapist I would of committed suicide already. Overall, give it a go. Can't hurt.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

DatShyGuy said:


> So I've been thinking. Do you guys have any experience with theraphy and SA? Does it help? or why should/shouldn't you do it?


I never went for therapy. Did it on my own and found everything I needed (eventually).

But I've met many people over the years who did. Based on their therapy experience:
PROs:
-Can save time. Nowadays, you can find all info online but someone may be able to point you in the direction of what you need for your issues. 
-Motivation. Some people prefer to do the work with someone else. If you know what somebody is expecting you to do the work (your part) then you're more likely to do it - especially the more challenging ones. If you do it yourself and aren't able to find the motivation, then you may not do the work needed and
CONs:
There are lots of different types of therapies so finding the one that fits you can also be a challenge in itself.

In a way, it's not really necessary to know what it's like to have SA. A surgeon doesn't have to have experienced the same issues as the patient he's going to operate on. But, it it's important to you, then that approach would probably work better for you. Depending on where you live, you might even find a few support groups. Check hospitals or meetup.com

Also, sometimes for specific issues you'll need the right approach. Have a look around this website for similar topics or ask in the appropriate section.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

can't hurt to try

everyone experiences social anxiety, it's just that some of us have much "more" of it than others (and specific situations that cause an individual the most anxiety can differ from person to person) and for these people it usually substantially impacts their functioning in day-to-day living and/or happiness... therefore somethings gotta give and it is important to try many different things and seek professional help and treatment. therapy has been proven to be effective, but it doesn't work for everyone and you need a therapist you are comfortable opening up to and someone who's fit for the job


----------



## spotholder (Aug 30, 2015)

If you think it's the best thing for I say give it a try. My personal experience with a therapist was not a good one. It's not that she was mean or anything I just think she was incompetent. I stopped going after a month.


----------

